# tv aerial help



## sno_fun (May 21, 2007)

hi all have a 93 hymer b 544 and am looking for a bit of help, it has an tv antenna fitted which up goes up and retracts via a pole in the wardrobe, looks similar to this. http://www.outdoorbits.com/soundex-dae302-motorhome-aerial-p-48.html
There is a small white box in the wardrobe which im assuming is a booster, on it it says 230 240, 800w, 50/60 hz. Mobil anntennen verstarker kathein, its got 3 co ax sockets ant/tv/r. there is a cable coming from the antenna im assuming that goes into the ant socket and i run the tv cable from the tv socket, also forgot the box has a 2 pin european plug but is wired in independantly to a switch, hopefully some of you can shed an extra bit of light to this for me.


----------



## JohnsCrossMotorHomes (Jul 21, 2007)

sno_fun said:


> hi all have a 93 hymer b 544 and am looking for a bit of help, it has an tv antenna fitted which up goes up and retracts via a pole in the wardrobe, looks similar to this. http://www.outdoorbits.com/soundex-dae302-motorhome-aerial-p-48.html. There is a small white box in the wardrobe which im assuming is a booster, on it it says 230 240, 800w, 50/60 hz. Mobil anntennen verstarker kathein, its got 3 co ax sockets ant/tv/r. there is a cable coming from the antenna im assuming that goes into the ant socket and i run the tv cable from the tv socket, also forgot the box has a 2 pin european plug but is wired in independantly to a switch, hopefully some of you can shed an extra bit of light to this for me.


Hi,

Cable connections you got right, the booster runs off the mains supply and needs to be turned on for it to work.

Regards

Peter


----------



## sno_fun (May 21, 2007)

thanks for the reply, as i said its wired in seperate from the plug attached but is only wired with a pos and neg so would i be right in assuming its 12v, is it possible for it 2 be run on 12 v or does it need 240 ?


----------



## mangothemadmonk (Aug 6, 2006)

It ONLY runs on 12v.

Johnny F


----------



## sno_fun (May 21, 2007)

thanks johhny f, haved been experimenting trying to get better tv reception, as yet though not quite got it perfect. Keep trying i guess
Thanks


----------



## hilldweller (Mar 8, 2008)

We had particularly bad reception and I wiggled the connectors to the amplifier. I changed.

I took the connectors apart and found one where the shield was not connected.

Now, thanks to the crap omni-directional, we just have poor reception.


----------

